
Firefox 3.5 Approaches 1 Million Downloads; Watch in Real-Time - transburgh
http://mashable.com/2009/06/30/firefox-35-million-downloads/
======
icey
Here's the direct link to the real-time tracker:

<http://downloadstats.mozilla.com/>

